# Lewiston/Gaylord /Atlanta



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has an update on the snow or trails in those areas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbrace3m (Feb 14, 2013)

trails are good. best trail in the one from frederic to starvation lake. lots of snow on there. the trail the runs down mancelona road into lakes of the north is also very good. the trail along otsego lake a 27 going north all the way to mackinaw is very nice during the weekend. it tends to get rough during the weekend but overall most trails have good snow. happy sledding!


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a good place to get fairly up-to-date trail conditions. Most are from clubs that groom the trails.

http://trails.msasnow.org/trail_conditions/trailreports.asp

[If you don't belong to MSA you should]


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Seen the groomers out in lewiston last night. There is a fresh 4-6" & more all weekend. The big creek trails are good. Seems like there is good snow everywhere in the lewiston area.


----------

